
Ask HN: What have you built with the Gmail API? - rustywicket
I recently started looking into the Gmail API for a new project, it&#x27;s huge!<p>Has anyone built anything with it &amp; how did you find it?
======
paulcole
Not a programmer by trade but I mess around with a lot of the Google APIs for
fun. I work in a marketing agency (content strategy) and our team supports
dozens of clients. One of the biggest bottlenecks is email response time from
clients.

I used the API to go through all of the emails we've received from each client
and looked for patterns on date/time of send.

Using that data we get much better response rates by sending emails just
before the time when the client will likely be working on email (i.e. the
email we send is most likely to be at/near the top of their inbox when they
sit down to their computer).

~~~
WingH
That's actually a very good product idea. I would pay for something like this
:)

------
aavang
I built an application that used Gmail to drive an application to
automatically share generated reports with a set of users.

A user would fill out a Google Form, which would send an email to a specific
Gmail account when the user submits the form. An automated process would
scrape the Gmail account every 5 minutes looking for unread emails containing
setup requests. The process would then create a new drive folder and share it
with the users specified in the onboarding request. Then, generated reports
would be emailed to the same email referencing the newly created folder. The
automated process would download the reports, upload them into the shared
folder, and send the users who can access the folder an email notifying them
that a new set of reports is available.

I had a lot of fun using the Google APIs! I played around with translating the
reports into a Google Sheet as well.

------
himanshujaju
I have used the Gmail API in Google Apps Script to calculate my monthly uber
credits usage. The company where I work provides fixed uber credits per month
and I use the script to calculate how much over / under I am.

It's a small code hosted on github : [https://github.com/himanshujaju/uber-
monthly-expense](https://github.com/himanshujaju/uber-monthly-expense)

------
mslate
I made a "Make Your Own Gmail" demo with it:

[https://github.com/mmautner/make-your-own-
gmail](https://github.com/mmautner/make-your-own-gmail)

